# Should I build a 1kg roaster?



## Joe Howsley (Mar 8, 2021)

Hi all, I am thinking of building a 1kg roaster. I am quite competent with metal work and electronics. But I was just wandering wether it is worth it and how good it will be? Didn't know if anyone had done something like this or had any tips?

I am thinking of either doing this or getting something like the Aillio bullet R1 V2.

thanks in advance.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I suspect...can't be sure, if you price up the components: off the shelf heating elements, if you can get them, or a decent gas insulation, motors controllers etc.. then the cost of your time and components would mean purchasing a roaster is a better option.

You are unlikely to be able to build something like a Bullet or Amazon Dalian without a serious investment of equipment and more importantly time. Especially as you have not built a roaster before and presumably have little experience of roaster design?

If you are talking about modifying a gas barbecue or something then sure...no problem, but a full on roaster will be fairly difficult....even the relatively simple Sivetz type design.


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals (Sep 15, 2020)

@Joe Howsley - I don't have a better answer for you than Dave. But for context, please be aware that Dave had very significant input into the engineering design of the Amazon Dalian (possibly others roasters? don't know) and so he's speaking from experience.


----------



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

There are lots of folk on YouTube who have built their own roasters - there's even a chap in Taiwan that sells a kit - can't remember who it was though.

I costed it up some time ago and decided it wasn't worth it for me - but I wasn't that interested in the building process. I could see that this could be really fun for someone though. I reckon the hardest part would be sourcing a decent drum though.

Another option is to track down a used Chinese or Turkish model and then either renovate or mod the hell out of it.

Make sure you do your research - as they all have different approaches - for example - the Dalian and the Bullet are miles apart - one uses mainly convection as it's heat source, the other conduction.

Good luck in your journey!

cheers Phil


----------



## Joe Howsley (Mar 8, 2021)

DavecUK said:


> I suspect...can't be sure, if you price up the components: off the shelf heating elements, if you can get them, or a decent gas insulation, motors controllers etc.. then the cost of your time and components would mean purchasing a roaster is a better option.
> 
> You are unlikely to be able to build something like a Bullet or Amazon Dalian without a serious investment of equipment and more importantly time. Especially as you have not built a roaster before and presumably have little experience of roaster design?
> 
> If you are talking about modifying a gas barbecue or something then sure...no problem, but a full on roaster will be fairly difficult....even the relatively simple Sivetz type design.


 Thank you, I have a gene cafe cbr-101 at the moment and was looking to upgrade. just wanted some opinions. Im leaning towards buying one now. Cheers!


----------

